# Rant (mostly not serious)



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Last fall I was working out and dieting really strictly. I had made lots of progress and was sticking to the plan exactly. I got derailed when I went to my wife’s cousins wedding in December. Now my wife tells me yesterday that they are probably getting a divorce. I’ve known this chick for 11 years and always thought she was crazy but thought she had matured recently. Girl screwed up my diet progress with her stupid a$$ wedding and now getting divorced, sheesh.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CallingDrLove said:


> Last fall I was working out and dieting really strictly. I had made lots of progress and was sticking to the plan exactly. I got derailed when I went to my wife’s cousins wedding in December. Now my wife tells me yesterday that they are probably getting a divorce. I’ve known this chick for 11 years and always thought she was crazy but thought she had matured recently. Girl screwed up my diet progress with her stupid a$$ wedding and now getting divorced, sheesh.


At least she could have made your destruction count but nooooo...
.😆


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> At least she could have made your destruction count but nooooo...
> .😆


For real, at least stay together long enough that you don’t consider an annulment an option. Plus she was knocked up before the wedding and the kid hasn’t even been born yet.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Even the Hollywood marriages typically last a year or so. This is like Britney Spears level stuff.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

The sad part was the diet dreams being crushed. I am feeling that myself. I feel fat now and I hate it but all I can muster is maybe 5 consecutive days of semi-clean eating in a row.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> The sad part was the diet dreams being crushed. I am feeling that myself. I feel fat now and I hate it but all I can muster is maybe 5 consecutive days of semi-clean eating in a row.


I had around 10 weeks in a row of eating exactly to a meal plan, everything measured to the gram and then I relaxed because it was an important family event and I didn’t want to be the weirdo eating chicken breast, rice, and broccoli out of Tupperware at the reception.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

@CallingDrLove, now you know who's responsible for falling off the diet wagon. 
That's right. 
Look in the mirror and own it. 😃
Honestly, restrictive diet programs like that never work. As soon as you eat like a normal person again, the weight comes right back. I yo yoed up and down when I was young with all kinds of crazy diets. Atkins, fasting, grapefruit, you name it, I tried it. Finally found a lifestyle diet that works. Eat smaller meals, follow a mediterranean diet, limit snacks, no food at all after dinner. And I weigh myself every day. If the scale goes up a few pounds, I cut back until it's back to my base weight. I've weighed the same now for almost 10 years. I'm postmenopausal so I need to add more weight training. I was doing well with that pre-pandemic, but everything slide the past few years, including my backside. Starting back with a personal trainer on Friday.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

☝ womansplaining exhibit A


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You should file a civil suit against them for the cost of a years worth of personal training.

You suffered caloric overload under false pretenses.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

CallingDrLove said:


> I had around 10 weeks in a row of eating exactly to a meal plan, everything measured to the gram and then I relaxed because it was an important family event and I didn’t want to be the weirdo eating chicken breast, rice, and broccoli out of Tupperware at the reception.


Have done it, I remember dragging Tupperware with broccoli and dry ass 99% turkey meatballs to parties. Never again…


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

If it’s not apparent the diet angle was just an excuse to rant about my cousin in laws short marriage. The moderation thing has certainly been tried but it’s never worked for me, but I have lost 100+ pounds in the past by meticulously sticking to a plan. Nothing faulty about the plan it was the execution. Keep in mind I’m not talking about starving myself I’m talking about consistently losing 2-3 pounds a week eating 4000-5000 calories per day.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

CallingDrLove said:


> If it’s not apparent the diet angle was just an excuse to rant about my cousin in laws short marriage. The moderation thing has certainly been tried but it’s never worked for me, but I have lost 100+ pounds in the past by meticulously sticking to a plan. Nothing faulty about the plan it was the execution. Keep in mind I’m not talking about starving myself I’m talking about consistently losing 2-3 pounds a week eating 4000-5000 calories per day.


Nice work! It was extremely difficult for me to lose that weight I did


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> Nice work! It was extremely difficult for me to lose that weight I did


The problem is I gained it back and it wasn’t because the diet I followed was bad it was because I didn’t follow it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

CallingDrLove said:


> The problem is I gained it back and it wasn’t because the diet I followed was bad it was because I didn’t follow it.


I am lucky. I have kept it off but I do still follow my eating plan (mostly) and hit the gym daily


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn you must work out a lot to eat that many calories and still run a 7k defecit per week. I think even when I was doing 2x a day workouts for boxing I was only able to eat around 6k/day and I wasn’t losing weight.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Damn you must work out a lot to eat that many calories and still run a 7k defecit per week. I think even when I was doing 2x a day workouts for boxing I was only able to eat around 6k/day and I wasn’t losing weight.


When you have 285 pounds lean mass on a DEXA scan you have a fast metabolism. Just not fast enough to overcome a crappy diet of copious amounts of junk food.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

I have a diet trick.
I think for ten seconds about my first marriage before lunch.
This grants loosing most of my appetite.
I never do it after meals.
It cuts my digestion.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I had my metabolism tested and just my resting metabolic rate was 4380 calories per day.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

It feels like going into the multiverse of madness when people start talking about their weight and diets. 

I used to walk a mile to Wendy's, have 2 cheap burgers and 1 chicken sandwich, walk a mile back and that would be all I'd eat for the day. You don't have to turn weight loss into rocket science.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

It’s more difficult if you’re an athlete and you’re eating for performance at the same time. If you just want to lose weight period sure that’s “easy” just restrict calories until the scale shows it is going down.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

CallingDrLove said:


> 285 pounds lean mass


Damn


----------



## jk1223 (11 mo ago)

How dare they. I feel ya though. Before my brother married the right one, he married the wrong one. One the crazy hot chick scale, she maxed it out. Smoking hot. Victoria's Secret level. I even saw the boobs up close and personal the day of the wedding helping her into her dress. Met in June, got married in October on my birthday. Big wedding, cost me mucho money since it was a destination thing and my husband had been laid off. Freezing cold with ugly a$$ bridesmaids dresses that totally washed this white girl out even after a spray tan. I drew the line at the ugly shoes and chose different ones. Right before walking out into the cold half dressed for it, we find out they had snuck off and gotten married three months before. This was all a sham. Talk about pissed. Ceremony took forever. I was freezing, my child was crying. It was miserable. So cold the doves wouldn't even fly out of the basket so I kicked it with my pretty shoes. Was so ill by the time it was over and at being asked to walk on cobblestones in heels, I stopped halfway down the aisle and took off my shoes. Cause screw it. 

They were divorced by Christmas the same year. Classic case of the wrong head doing the thinking.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

You know what the transgression that triggered this divorce was? His family was being mean to her and he hadn’t adequately disowned them because she found a text to his sister on his phone.

I had always planned to warn any man she was going to marry but I didn’t because I thought she had matured.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> Damn


Sasquatch.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Sasquatch.


That’s what my dad called me when I was 14 years old and wearing a size 15 shoe.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

My teenage son is 6'4" and about 240 lbs. I think his BMI puts him as overweight? But he doesn't look overweight. He's very solid, no flabby stomach or anything like that. Is 240 lbs too much, even if he'll probably still grow in height a bit more? What do you guys think?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

so_sweet said:


> My teenage son is 6'4" and about 240 lbs. I think his BMI puts him as overweight? But he doesn't look overweight. He's very solid, no flabby stomach or anything like that. Is 240 lbs too much, even if he'll probably still grow in height a bit more? What do you guys think?


He’s probably fine. I’d be straight up skinny looking at that weight.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

so_sweet said:


> My teenage son is 6'4" and about 240 lbs. I think his BMI puts him as overweight? But he doesn't look overweight. He's very solid, no flabby stomach or anything like that. Is 240 lbs too much, even if he'll probably still grow in height a bit more? What do you guys think?


He's probably perfect. 6'4" men should be 200+ just for health.

240 and trim is fantastic for his height.

BMI doesn't work very good for everyone or very muscular folks.

I'm currently nearly obese by a straight bmi calculator and I was technically obese a little over a year ago when I tipped the scales at 210 which I had been at for quite some time.

Though I'm currently nearly obese, by a straight calculation, Mrs. C would argue otherwise.😉


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Thanks @CallingDrLove and @ConanHub


----------

